# Need some good zombie sounds



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm sure this has been covered before but I'm looking for some really good zombie sounds. The prop will be a shiatsu standing thrashing zombie chained to some wooden joists in the garage, so i'm looking for some growling, snarling, etc..
also, I'd be interested to see if anyone out there with the talent and time could throw these sounds on a cd for me. I'd be happy to pay for time and materials and shipping if it's not outrageous. I'm technologically challenged and I know this stuff is second nature to some of you. PM me if you can help. It would certainly be appreciated!


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Poison Probs Monsters & Zombies CD will give you everything you need, top quality!! http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_7&products_id=17

or

the Poison probs Zombies Moaning cd! http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_3&products_id=38

maybe a zombie warning sign from Hi-rez? - http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_sto...ndex&cPath=2&zenid=oik729p0oc9dm0kb0ft1370uh4


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(helping jdubbya out by hitting "record" on boombox to capture sounds of me getting up in the morning before I take an Aleve...)
Grrrrrr................gaggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh...arrrgggggggggggg.....!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Rich B said:


> Poison Probs Monsters & Zombies CD will give you everything you need, top quality!! http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_7&products_id=17
> 
> or
> 
> ...


x2 on the Poison Props Monsters & Zombies CD.....great quality and worth every penny!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.freesound.org/search/?q=zombieI've gotten quite a few from this site Freesound.org.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Does it have to be on a cd or can it be an mp3 sent to you & you burn it on your pc...?

I can see what I can do in the next few days for you.If you like it & you don't have a way to burn it, I can send you one on a cd,...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dark Lord said:


> Does it have to be on a cd or can it be an mp3 sent to you & you burn it on your pc...?
> 
> I can see what I can do in the next few days for you.If you like it & you don't have a way to burn it, I can send you one on a cd,...


pm sent! THanks!


----------



## Tonyesc76 (Oct 6, 2011)

I was looking for zombie sounds also, has anyone tried sounds of gore? The sample sounds really good.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

the Gore-Galore discs are 60 minutes long of various sounds put together. the Poison props one is 99 individual tracks so you can get exactly what you need for a specific effect, both are very professional and well done and widely used in the pro industry, but both are different in how they are used.


----------

